# Hot foods?



## megane (Mar 17, 2010)

ok so I'm 17 and have had the symptoms of ibs for about 4 years, and around 2 years ago got diagnosed with Ibs -D. I loose alot of time off college because of it, and it really has started ruining my life, I cant go out for meals with family or friends because I've had so many bad experiences with needing the toilet straight after, now even the thought of going out for a meal stresses me out!The thing that seems to make my symptoms worst is when the temperature of the food is hotter? 3/5 of the hot meals I eat give me D and I cant stand it anymore. I hardly ever get symptoms with cold food, is anyone else the same? The doctor said he'd never heard of it being about the temperature of the food before, but thats just how it is for me. any tips on how to cope?Much appreciated, megan.I'd also like to add I never eat breakfast in the mornings anymore, or before I go out to see anyone, because I'm always too afraid of needing to go urgently while im out. I'd love to be able to not worry about this, or atleast have a way to deal with it.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

It may not be the temperature but rather WHAT you eat for a hot meal. OR it could also be that you eat MORE with a hot meal than a cold one. Sometimes the IBS symptoms are not triggered at all by the food we eat.. but rather THAT we eat and how MUCH we eat at a time.Have you looked at the Diarrhea Forum for ideas on how to manage your D? There are loads of things to try.You can find it by using the site navigator down at the bottom right of every page.


----------



## megane (Mar 17, 2010)

well I did the elimination diets, where I cut out a certain food for a period of time but it didnt seem to show anything in particular.I used to take mebeverine before everymeal wich the doctor provided, but that stopped working after a few weeks, Now im on spazmonal forte, the lower dose didnt do anything and Ive only been on this a few days so hopefully I will start to see improvements.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

How about the calcum carbonate?? Please check out "Linda's Calcium thread on the diarrhea forum. Also skipping meals makes D worse.. IBS guts like to be busy. Also .. just fyi....Meverbine & Spasmonal are not anti diarrheals they are antispasmodics.You can also try using imodium.


----------

